# Owners from Adanac poodles



## W.susie (Mar 5, 2013)

I am thinking about contacting this breeder, but was hoping that before I do I might get some feedback from previous buyers. Any help on the topic of Adanac poodles would be lovely aswell. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

